# Como sacar 5v usando una pila?



## forsaken (Mar 30, 2008)

hola.
tengo un problema, como puedo sacar una salid de 5v usando una pila (de cuanto deberia ser la pila? ) y un 7805
gracias


----------



## gotten (Mar 30, 2008)

diria q 2 de 3v CR2 o algo asi, o 4 de 1.5, tambien puedes usar una de esas de 9v
http://www.eastcoastphoto.com/images/small/DU9B.jpg

creo...


----------



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

hola.
si utilizas una pila y luego la conectas a un 7805 vas a tener bastantes perdidas.
Te aconsejo que utilices varias pilas en serie para obtener 4,5v, ya que es posible que tu circuito funcione perfectamente a esa tension.
Hay unas pilas llamadas de petaca que te suministran la tension de 4,5v


----------



## forsaken (Mar 30, 2008)

graias.

necesito los 5v para que me entre en modo programcion un pic, por lo que la petaca creo que mejor no.

sobre lo de las perdidas, hay alguna manera de estabilizarlo? y como seria el circuito para el 7805 ?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 30, 2008)

es mas que posible que el microcontralador funcione con 4,5v.
De todas formas aqui tienes información sobre el 7805
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=7805&meta=


----------



## macraig (Mar 30, 2008)

Hay una forma mas elegante, y mas conveniente. Un step-up regulator. (es solo un comentario al margen)

http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM2621.html


----------



## forsaken (Mar 30, 2008)

suponemos que dispongo de una card con chip que tiene este esquema:

Pin Definitions and Functions

C1 VCC Supply voltage
C2 RST Reset
C3 CLK Clock input
C4 N.C. Not connected
C5 GND Ground
C6 N.C. Not connected
C7 I/O Bidirectional data line (open drain)
C8 N.C. Not connected

si lo que quieo es mantene esta card alimentada con na tension estable de 5v, deberia de cojer 1 pila de 9v o 4 de 1.5v, sonectar un condensador de 100nf ente positivo y negativo (pines del 7805 1 y 2) y obtendria 5v entre pines 2 y 3 poniedo otro condensador de 100nf entre ellos, no es asi? pero el positivo (pin 3) y el negativo (pin 2) donde deben ir en la card? en vcc el psitivo y gnd el negativo?


----------



## forsaken (Mar 31, 2008)

alomejor me e explicado mal y no se me entiende lo que busco, no?

voy a intentarlo de nuevo.

necesito mantener una card con chip electronico alimentada almenos 2h, me han dicho que con una pcb que tenga una smartcard (para meter la original) y que lleve los pines de la original a la pcb menos el pin vcc (5v) que ese usariamos la pila y un 7805.
esto es lo que me han dicho que podria hacer, pero no se como hacer el esquema ya que de electronica no se mucho, podriais ayudarme?


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

alimenta tu tarjeta con una asociacion de pilas para obtener 4,5v y aplicalo a la tarjeta con un diodo, estando el catodo (Donde tiene la raya) conectado en la tarjeta, y el anodo al positivo de la bateria.
De esta manera a la tarjeta le llegara una tension de 3,8v que seran suficientes para que no se te borre la información.


----------



## forsaken (Mar 31, 2008)

gracias, 
entonces del 7805 me olvido? aunque por curiosidad podras decirme como seria?
entonces usando la asociacion de pilas como dices y un diodo me valdria?
pero que pilas usaria y como las colocaria?
que diodo es el que debo usar?
si el positivo que me sale de las pilas lo pongo al diodo que hago con el negativo de las pilas?

gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

El 7805 visto desde frente mirando su numeracion: entrada - masa - salida 5V

colocas varias pilas en serie (como si fuesen un tren. el positivo de una  con el negativo de otra). 

utilizas el modelo de pila que quieras, es indiferente.

puedes utilizar cualquier diodo rectificador: 1N4004 , 1N4007

El diodo lo conectas a C1 y el negativo de las pilas a C5


----------



## forsaken (Mar 31, 2008)

ahhh pues muchas gracias, me has ayudado mucho.

pero dime un cosa, me aconsejas que use mejor el diodo con 4 pilas AA o con una de 6v o 9v?
o por el contrario mejor el 7805 con 4 pilas AA o una pila de 9v o 6v?
ya con esto creo que solucionamos el problema, jeje, muchas gracias


----------



## pepechip (Mar 31, 2008)

Tienes que utilizar *3 pilas*, si tu empleases 4 pilas tendrias 6v, los cuales despues de pasarlos por el diodo obtendras 5,3V. La tarjeta no se dañara por aplicar esa tension, pero el problema es otro:
Como la tarjeta esta continuamente alimentada por las pilas a 5,3v, en el momento que tu la conectes en su modulo correspondiente, este le aplicara 5V. Los 0,3V que tu estas aplicando de mas estraran en dicho modulo y como yo no conozco el esquema del modulo, cabe la posibilidad de que este salga dañado, o bien te cortocircuite los 0,3v, con lo que te decargaria las baterias o incluso podria destruirte el diodo rectificador.
Lo mismo no hay ningun problema, pero yo prefiero curarme en salud.


----------



## forsaken (Abr 1, 2008)

gracias.

seria mucho pedir una tienda online de venta de componentes y que tengan placas pcb de 0.5mm de grossor? sabeis de alguna?


----------



## freddi16 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bueno, llego un poco tarde a responder, pero se me presentó el mismo problema y lo resolví teoricamente de la siguiente forma:

A partir de la pila se le conecta un flip-flop como el del espantamosquitos ultrasonico de pablin.com pero adaptado, sacandole el piezoelectrico y sacando esos 2 cables como la salida.
En esos 2 cables ya tenes alterna de 1.5 V (en la teoria). A partir de ahi se ponen en serie 3 duplicadores de tensión hechos con 2 diodos y 2 capacitores electrolíticos cada uno. Entonces en la salida del primero ya tendrías 3 V. En la salida del segundo tendrías 6 V. Y en la salida del tercero ya tendrías 12 V.

A partir de ahí usas las salidas convenientemente, rectificas las que tengas que rectificar y filtras como queres la que tengas que filtrar.

Para tener los 5 V podes usar un 7805 en la salida de 12 V despues de rectificarla y metiendo un capacitor de 100 nF en paralelo en la salida.

Espero que se hay entendido lo que quise decir.

Si veo que hay respuesta posteo imagenes de lo que quiero decir esquematizado...

Saludos

P.D.: Los componentes para hacer esto salen aproximadamente 8 $ argentinos.


----------



## tqm_har (Oct 28, 2008)

Te recomiendo que utilices una pila de 9v cuadrada y un 7805, en vista que lo vas a operar es un sistema Digital (el micro), necesitas mantener lo mas estable posible el voltaje, lo cual es variante en las pilas debido a la carga. Lo que si te comento es que el 7805 te va a consumir unos 3v por su operación, asi que por lo menos operará hasta que la pila baje a 8 volts su carga. Ahora, si tienes posibilidad de utilizar corriente de la red eléctrica mejor consigue una fuente de computadora que ya no utilices, estas tienen salida de 5 volts ya regulada y no te compliques mas la vida


----------



## tqm_har (Oct 28, 2008)

La instalación del 7805 es muy facil, checa la hoja de datos (datasheet), la terminal uno va al positivo de la pila, la dos al negativo y entre la tres y dos obtendras los 5v ya regulados.


----------

